# Magic Chef Oven fault code F-5



## bigalp (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a Magic Chef electric stove model# 3868 XVA and when I try to use the oven or broiler, I get a F-5 fault code on the clock display. All the stove top elements are working fine but anything to do with the oven gets the fault code. Any suggestions would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you have a bad elctronic control board, replace


----------



## bigalp (Jul 23, 2011)

The electronic control board, is this the clock assembly or is it some other part? Someone said that the F-5 fault could be related to the door latch switch.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

clock assy


----------

